# Hilarious Video



## GabrialSagan (Sep 20, 2009)

enjoy.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

O...M...G

+rep for finding that!

M


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Riiiiight.... :shok:


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

lol.......lol


----------



## Kaithan (Aug 20, 2009)

just... lol x)


----------



## moshpiler (Apr 16, 2009)

that's the teacher from south park init?


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

It's actually from Team America: World Police, but it was made by the southpark guys so same voice actors.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

:laugh: I shall have to forward this to the Ministry of Propaganda!!


----------



## GabrialSagan (Sep 20, 2009)

Galahad said:


> It's actually from Team America: World Police, but it was made by the southpark guys so same voice actors.


f*ck yeah.


----------



## raverboi (Jan 15, 2009)

it makes such perfect sense!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Shouldn't the eldar be the dicks?????


----------



## GabrialSagan (Sep 20, 2009)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Shouldn't the eldar be the dicks?????


Those pussies? hell no. All they do is whine all the time about humans being number 1.


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

O-kay....
um...


----------



## jesse (Sep 29, 2008)

*wow*

thats all i can say 

wow


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

:laugh:That was properly funny!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## GabrialSagan (Sep 20, 2009)

normtheunsavoury said:


> :laugh:That was properly funny!:laugh::laugh:


glad you approve.


----------



## Raptors8th (Jul 3, 2009)

lol that was hilarious, +rep


----------



## GabrialSagan (Sep 20, 2009)

Raptors8th said:


> lol that was hilarious, +rep


thank you.


----------



## sundrinker (Aug 7, 2009)

lol rep+ nice one :so_happy:


----------



## Eliphas (Jun 23, 2009)

I CAN'T.....BREATHE:laugh:


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

AWESUM!

+rep


----------



## GabrialSagan (Sep 20, 2009)

Mossy Toes said:


> AWESUM!
> 
> +rep


thank you.


----------



## HighMarshalIain (May 19, 2009)

Holy Shit that's funny, I'm so glad you found that +rep Gabriel!

~HighMarshalIain


----------



## GabrialSagan (Sep 20, 2009)

HighMarshalIain said:


> Holy Shit that's funny, I'm so glad you found that +rep Gabriel!
> 
> ~HighMarshalIain


Thank you.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

since its a joke from team america its about as funny as team america.........unfortunately team america was not even remotely amusing in my opinion, so unfortunately neither is the vid.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> since its a joke from team america its about as funny as team america.........unfortunately team america was not even remotely amusing in my opinion, so unfortunately neither is the vid.


Why do you hate America?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

NoiseMarine said:


> Why do you hate America?


yes, thats exactly what I just said, I hate America
:alcoholic:


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> yes, thats exactly what I just said, I hate America
> :alcoholic:


 <----------- laughed at this.

Funny vid, good find.


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

lol @ stella


----------



## SanzoPriest74 (Sep 30, 2009)

lol.... that was just ... yeah... awesome.


----------



## Lord Castellen (Jun 29, 2009)

so much profanity :| mah virgin ears burn....


----------



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

Lord Castellen said:


> so much profanity :| mah virgin ears burn....


Erm...... what?

i don't think you can consider yourself a virgin surely. i mean your "wtf" threads in off topic can surely jusitify me saying that right?

I however did not find that remotely amusing because i think the movie team american was quite possibly the biggest waste of a couple of hours of my life....

I am sorry you poor innocent hours! you did not deserve such a harsh and painful death! please accept my humble apologies.


----------



## GabrialSagan (Sep 20, 2009)

Lord Castellen said:


> so much profanity :| mah virgin ears burn....


Most people are virgins in the ears (except for this one gay balirina I met once in London but that is off topic) if foul language can set your ears afire its amazing you have anything for a head but ashes.


----------

